# Creative Groom gift?



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been lookin for ideas of what to give my future husband the day of the wedding... I wanna give him something cute/creative/something to make him smile...

A girlfriend told me that she sent a pair of socks over to wear the men were getting ready the morning of her wedding for her husband to be... i thought it was a cute idea.. socks to warm his "cold feet"... 
anyone know of any cute ideas of a nice gift to give my groom?
I'm def gonna give him a nice card...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Give him Kelsie. (Assuming that Kodie & Kelsie are both yours.)


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I went the boring route and gave my husband a watch lol.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Give him the list of rules that he will be following the rest of his life to make you and Him happy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Give him Kelsie. (Assuming that Kodie & Kelsie are both yours.)


 give him Kelsie?!!! No way... shes mine.. :wub: and both my babies are gonna be with me the day of the wedding while i get ready.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Saw the title of the thread and my crazy brain went here:

creative grooming - Google Search


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kodie said:


> give him Kelsie?!!! No way... shes mine.. :wub: and both my babies are gonna be with me the day of the wedding while i get ready.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Silly girl. You don't really GIVE him Kelsie, you just say so. He'll be so touched. Then you keep up the "she is YOUR baby," when you want him to do things...like clip nails, run to the store for food, you may even be able to teach him to brush her properly. But, beware it is an old trick the men people have...pretending to be incompetent. Oh well, I'll try to think of something else, but really nothing would be _better_.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I gave Josh a nice pair of cuff links with his initials on them (better than the ones the rental place gives you). I don't think it was too creative but it's all I could think of.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

okay, I'm giving this serious thought. I hope you were just joking when you said "no way, Kelsie is mine." Please tell me you were joking. If you are not willing to give the most beloved of your loved to the man who is to become your life partner...then you are not willing to have a life long partner. Please tell me you were joking. I would give my DH my food, my love, my MiMi, I would give him the air I breath. If you are serious that you wouldn't give him Kelsie...considering that your life is one..Then give him a darn watch and a pre-nup. Sorry if I sound harsh, but if you seriously won't give him the love of your most precious baby?

I goof around a lot on this message board. I like to be funny. But, right now I am being very sincere. If you can't give this man your beloved fluff, how can you give him your whole heart? Please correct me if you were just joking around.

At any rate, I wish you the best of the best. I wish you a happy and comfortable union. I wish you the comfort of contentment with your perfect mate. I wish you ever lasting love. I wish you the wisdom to know that ever-lasting love begins with you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> okay, I'm giving this serious thought. I hope you were just joking when you said "no way, Kelsie is mine." Please tell me you were joking. If you are not willing to give the most beloved of your loved to the man who is to become your life partner...then you are not willing to have a life long partner. Please tell me you were joking. I would give my DH my food, my love, my MiMi, I would give him the air I breath. If you are serious that you wouldn't give him Kelsie...considering that your life is one..Then give him a darn watch and a pre-nup. Sorry if I sound harsh, but if you seriously won't give him the love of your most precious baby?
> 
> I goof around a lot on this message board. I like to be funny. But, right now I am being very sincere. If you can't give this man your beloved fluff, how can you give him your whole heart? Please correct me if you were just joking around.
> 
> At any rate, I wish you the best of the best. I wish you a happy and comfortable union. I wish you the comfort of contentment with your perfect mate. I wish you ever lasting love. I wish you the wisdom to know that ever-lasting love begins with you.


Seems overly harsh frankly. I have been married for 38 years. I will tell you this, if you don't have somethings that are just yours, you will loose yourself. Stacy was asking a question about a groom gift. To me, giving my beloved dog would be totally inappropriate. Kind of like giving away my kid. Not gonna happen. My dogs are part of my heart and not something to be given away. It more like, love me, love my dogs (kids etc.).

So, Stacy. I have always felt that jewlery is the best bride and groom gift. I think that the first day if your marriage is a good day to recieve your first gift of jewlery. Weather it is a watch, or cuff links, it is something permanent and lasting. Like your marriage will be.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Pammy, was I harsh? I really didn't mean to be. I am just looking at my own life...I have a ...second..remarkably wonderful marriage. I will slap him silly if he uses and then misplaces my tweezers, but our dogs are OUR dogs. Our dogs are like our children...and that is where marriage begins. Yes, we need some privacy...our preferred scissors...but our babies? Isn't marriage about sharing and giving your babies...human...dog..cat..whatever.I never want to be unkind,...I only want to guide young people in a direction that may help them to avoid the pain I endured when I was young and without anyone to guide me. Please forgive what may sound unkind...I honestly just want to remind our young woman that marriage is a commitment of total sharing....hopefully willing total sharing.

But honestly, Pammy I cannot understand how giving your most loved fluff baby to the man you want to share your life with is in the very least inappropriate. I give my man my most beloved. I trust him. I know that if I leave this earth, he will care for her and him for the rest of his life. Please explain to me how this is not a good thing? How this is not something that a young couple in love should strive for?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> *If you are serious that you wouldn't give him Kelsie...considering that your life is one..Then give him a darn watch and a pre-nup. Sorry if I sound harsh, but if you seriously won't give him the love of your most precious baby?*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, that is harsh, and not very nice. To answer your other statements, if you mutually had kids and dogs they would be "ours." If they are brougt to the marriage, it isn't something you can just "give away" IMHO. Dogs and kids will give their heart to the ones that love them. She can't give away Kelsies love. That is for Kelsie to give and him to earn.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> okay, I'm giving this serious thought. I hope you were just joking when you said "no way, Kelsie is mine." Please tell me you were joking. If you are not willing to give the most beloved of your loved to the man who is to become your life partner...then you are not willing to have a life long partner. Please tell me you were joking. I would give my DH my food, my love, my MiMi, I would give him the air I breath. If you are serious that you wouldn't give him Kelsie...considering that your life is one..Then give him a darn watch and a pre-nup. Sorry if I sound harsh, but if you seriously won't give him the love of your most precious baby?
> 
> I goof around a lot on this message board. I like to be funny. But, right now I am being very sincere. If you can't give this man your beloved fluff, how can you give him your whole heart? Please correct me if you were just joking around.
> 
> At any rate, I wish you the best of the best. I wish you a happy and comfortable union. I wish you the comfort of contentment with your perfect mate. I wish you ever lasting love. I wish you the wisdom to know that ever-lasting love begins with you.


 
I think you were harsh there, I think Stacy has given her whole heart, I have been married 42 years, but Matilda is MY baby, she was given to ME, I share her with my husband but he KNOWS she's MINE.... I think we need to share our lives with one another but we can still have things that belong to us. separetly


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Seems overly harsh frankly. I have been married for 38 years. I will tell you this, if you don't have somethings that are just yours, you will loose yourself. Stacy was asking a question about a groom gift. To me, giving my beloved dog would be totally inappropriate. Kind of like giving away my kid. Not gonna happen. My dogs are part of my heart and not something to be given away. It more like, love me, love my dogs (kids etc.).
> 
> So, Stacy. I have always felt that jewlery is the best bride and groom gift. I think that the first day if your marriage is a good day to recieve your first gift of jewlery. Weather it is a watch, or cuff links, it is something permanent and lasting. Like your marriage will be.


Pam, you took the words right out of my mouth. 

And, I agree that a special piece of jewelry would be nice, too. Stacy, you could have your wedding date and/or a special message engraved on the jewelry.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Sylie said:
> 
> 
> > *If you are serious that you wouldn't give him Kelsie...considering that your life is one..Then give him a darn watch and a pre-nup. Sorry if I sound harsh, but if you seriously won't give him the love of your most precious baby?*
> ...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lets just agree to disagree, and get this thread back on track! No hard feelings, just wishing Stacy all the best!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, when I got married we didn't give one another a gift,:blink: I did get a engagement gift along with my ring, my husband gave me a Bible that he carried while he was in VietNam, I cherish it.
whatever you decide I'm sure he will LOVE it


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I like some of the suggestions you've received so far - jewelry or the Bible. It's something meaningful and personal as well as symbolic.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What about a photo album ... some pictures of your early days of dating, fun things you've done together, pictures of what you are each bringing to the marriage (your dogs), pictures of the home you are sharing, your engagement announcement, your wedding invitation, and plenty of blank pages for your future together. If you want to do a more expensive gift, what about a camera to capture a future of loving times together?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> What about a photo album ... some pictures of your early days of dating, fun things you've done together, pictures of what you are each bringing to the marriage (your dogs), pictures of the home you are sharing, your engagement announcement, your wedding invitation, and plenty of blank pages for your future together. If you want to do a more expensive gift, what about a camera to capture a future of loving times together?


Mary! I was thinking the same thing!!! ...wow. I'm honored to have had the same idea as you! :blush::innocent::thumbsup: 

.....even just a framed photo of the two of you when you first met is nice....or two photos, one when you first met and one of your engagement photos....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Mary! I was thinking the same thing!!! ...wow. I'm honored to have had the same idea as you! :blush::innocent::thumbsup:
> 
> .....even just a framed photo of the two of you when you first met is nice....or two photos, one when you first met and one of your engagement photos....


Fine minds think alike, Pat. We should probably discuss this over a bottle of wine!! :wine::wine:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Something that I've seen done and it usually has a lot of meaning, is putting together a small Time Capsule with little trinkets of meaningful items. Then you agree to open it on your 25 Wedding Anniversary or 50th or whatever you pick.

(About giving my DH the girls -- he loves them dearly, but he knows that the white fluffs are MINE and that Nellie (black lab) is his. But if something happened to eaither of us, the other would certainly continue to care for all of the fluffs -- but he knows the girls are mine and we've been married 28 years. I would give him a lot of things -- but not my Laice).


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If he is a business man and uses a brief case how about a really nice brief case with his initials on it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Fine minds think alike, Pat. We should probably discuss this over a bottle of wine!! :wine::wine:


 
Sounds like a plan! I've got the wine....you bring dogs!!!! :chili:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Well, what kind of man is he? Some, like my "metrosexual" mate, like gifts of jewelry and/or clothes. My guy would love a new pair of cufflinks or, gift from heaven, a new pair of shoes (yup, he has more shoes than I do). I know some guys would think a picture or time capsule too "girly". If he likes taking pics I think a camera is an excellent idea. If he is the outdoorsy type, a bike, kayak, etc. If he is a sports maniac, how about season tickets? You have your work cut out for you. I would suggest, however, you make the gift about him, not so much about you guys as a couple, he (and you) make be getting very full off that particular plate.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

gopotsgo said:


> Well, what kind of man is he? Some, like my "metrosexual" mate, like gifts of jewelry and/or clothes. My guy would love a new pair of cufflinks or, gift from heaven, a new pair of shoes (yup, he has more shoes than I do). I know some guys would think a picture or time capsule too "girly". If he likes taking pics I think a camera is an excellent idea. If he is the outdoorsy type, a bike, kayak, etc. If he is a sports maniac, how about season tickets? You have your work cut out for you. I would suggest, however, you make the gift about him, not so much about you guys as a couple, he (and you) make be getting very full off that particular plate.


Have to agree  You know him better than any of us do. It's a wedding gift! Get him something he'll really love! What does he like to do? Golf? Fish? Hunt? Sports man, or more refined tastes? Like tickets to a play or opera or something?

My DH, he likes sports, he loves his fish tanks, he's into cars, I like to get him things that are related to the things he's really into.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just asked a friend of mine this question. She was married last year. She gave her fiance (and herself) a couples spa day. Said he really liked it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the idea about the socks is a cute one, but socks get worn out..so I would go with something that you can cherish and will use many times over the years (and won't get worn out)- like engraved jewelry (cuff links or a watch with the date and initials)- or even a bible (if that is something you cherish).

I think the best and most important gift, is yourselves, that's what you're giving to each other on your wedding day- and nothing can top that.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the idea of something that will last forever (or at least can be kept as a keepsake), such as an engraved watch, cufflinks, etc. I think the photos/scrapbook ideas are not something a male would be interested in at all.

I was married only 5 years ago but my husband and I didn't exchange gifts. If I were to have purchased a gift for him, it definitely would have been an engraved watch.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I think you were harsh there, I think Stacy has given her whole heart, I have been married 42 years, but Matilda is MY baby, she was given to ME, I share her with my husband but he KNOWS she's MINE.... I think we need to share our lives with one another but we can still have things that belong to us. separetly





Sylie said:


> pammy4501 said:
> 
> 
> > Before I leave, I just want to say that the day my husband said to me " I never knew I could love a dog so much,' gave me a big kick. For me..our dogs have been "our" love. Something I gave to him, in return for all the love he gave to me.
> ...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions! I am gonna look around online for some of the things that you named. :thumbsup:


----------

